# 6x baby rats - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for their whole lives.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:6 bucks in two groups of 3
Sex: male
Age(s): 7 weeks
Name(s): None
Neutered: No.
Reason for rehoming: Accidental litters.
Will the group be split: They need to go in their trios. 
Other: Sweet boys, but are pingy as they are very young.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still all here


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

All rehomed


----------

